# The Haze mod by Vicious Ant



## Rob Fisher (30/9/18)



Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/9/18)

Must say. I expected much more. Almost looks like a reworked melody box.


----------



## Raindance (30/9/18)

Looks great. The battery lock is great. However, there is nothing really innovative about the rest of the design. There are much simpler and more efficient and effective ways to address the ambidextrous issue. They may have been done before but being different is only a pluss if it means being better. And this obviously is not.

Would i like to own one? Yes. Am i willing to subscribe to his channel to get hold of one? Hell NO!

Just keeping it real, 
Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (30/9/18)

Nice ergonomic but I’m still a bit disappointed. Was expecting more innovation from someone like him.


----------



## Petrus (30/9/18)

I must say with the introduction of the Regulated Spades, Vicious Ant have took a big step in the HE market .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/9/18)

Ugh not that doofus Jai Haze ...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/18)

I must say the one thing that is really wrong with it is the fact that it has exposed wood around the 510. That is an epic fail! The prototype had a metal top which was the way it should have been!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dietz (30/9/18)

Details on Ergonomics and the fact that you can change the entire casing is a big win for me, but the deal breaker is definitely the exposed wood on the final version.... Well that and all the stupid HE rituals you have to go through to get it.

Would I like one? Yeah if its blue, Duh!
Would it be worth it to get one in my opinion? Nope, I would have expected more from him seeing as he is always jumping on the Non Symmetries and Off center 510 pins also He nit-pics the Hell out of anything --So what Im saying is if this mod was not his (And he reviewed it), I am sure he would have shat all over the Exposed wood part of it - He would probably soak it in petrol and try to lite it with a bike exhaust or some shit.

Final thoughts...
That was one of the easiest/normalest Haze episodes Ive ever watched

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/18)

I’m sure he’s auditioning for some tear jerking, low budget soapie...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (30/9/18)

Pixstar said:


> I’m sure he’s auditioning for some tear jerking, low budget soapie...


Haze of our Lives

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Pixstar (30/9/18)

Dietz said:


> Haze of our Lives


Brilliant lol!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Huffapuff (30/9/18)

Not a bad looking mod but nothing special. I do like the ergonomic shape of it, but not where the fire button is placed. 

Would I want one? No, because everytime I'd see his name on it I'd throw up a little bit in my mouth!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (1/10/18)

I heard and read this guy is a 'BOX' and he's rude to Ecigssa members.
For me...not even if I get this free!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/18)

I wouldn't buy a mod he designed even if I get paid to buy it...lol. He's a drama queen (emphasis on queen).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (1/10/18)

Dietz said:


> That was one of the easiest/normalest Haze episodes Ive ever watched


Think he has had to appoint or at least start listening to some PR people. Think his behaviour of late has started to cost him dearly. Watch closely, ill bet he will be changing his attitude rather signifficantly in future.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (1/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Think he has had to appoint or at least start listening to some PR people. Think his behaviour of late has started to cost him dearly. Watch closely, ill bet he will be changing his attitude rather signifficantly in future.
> 
> Regards


I am not a fan of Haze, the reviewer, but I think the product is excellent. Most of my gear, I have bought because of reviews of Mike and Todd, and then off coarse our local guys. The other positive thing is that Vicious Ant have improved a lot regarding their after sale service. When I first saw the review of the Spade by Haze, he pissed me of, but when Todd reviewed it, I pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (1/10/18)

Petrus said:


> I am not a fan of Haze, the reviewer, but I think the product is excellent. Most of my gear, I have bought because of reviews of Mike and Todd, and then off coarse our local guys. The other positive thing is that Vicious Ant have improved a lot regarding their after sale service. When I first saw the review of the Spade by Haze, he pissed me of, but when Todd reviewed it, I pulled the trigger.


I read some comments about Vicous Ant on Jai’s mod reveal video on Youtube from several viewers. Some real nightmares there regarding poor service and quality. I guess it’s the luck of the draw...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

